# length between bents



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Is there any standard length between bents, or is it up to the builder. Wow there is some fine trestles being built!! 

Thanks 

tomh


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

6" or so is about standard. Jerry


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

The RGS used 16 feet, centerline to centerline. 

Here is the Black Bear bridge maker's link that explains some of the terminology: 
http://www.blackbearcc.com/trestlebuilding_barrett.pdf 

One of my favorite references is: 
http://members.cox.net/sn3nut/trestles part 1.htm 
Make sure you see part 2, too, and also click on all the little pics. 
Look at the ENTIRE site, as it has a wealth of related information and PDFs 

Please post progress pics. 

Are you modeling a particular prototype?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The principle I use is: I find a photo of an engine on the desired bridge and measure so it looks in proportion to the loco. 

I could not find the other photo that goes with this one. but you can see a 6ft tall guy in a 50' DD box car


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The guy in the box car does not look 6 feet tall. He looks more like 5 feet 12 inches. 

Hope OSHA doesn't see that ramp they are using. Do you think thos pallets will hold that forklift?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

i don't think, that the pallet is a ramp for that forklift. it would hang itself up on the edge. IF it could manage such a grade...


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to finish the bottom part of my layout, everything is concrete to the bottom. I was thinking instead of laying more concrete to make the bottom all trestle. If you can see by the pics how much my yard slopes down, I have a big grade going up, I am trying to make it more level.I have a big supply of cedar so I thought of raising the bottom part of the layout with a trestle.The tunnel would have to be moved and the whole circle and up to the green bridge would be trestle. 



















thanks for the ideas and the info 

tom h


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I have double cross bars on each side of my bottoms and they just rest on the gravel. Been like that for 15 years about. They are redwood. Stained them the once, when I made them, been left alone since. Jerry


----------

